# John Deer Tractor and backhoe question



## lawndog70 (May 29, 2016)

I have a John Deer Tractor
Model 2040
Does anyone know if a backhoe attachment model 49 will fit the three point hook up ?

The model 49 was on a model 5420 newer tractor !
Thank you in advance for the reply !
Brian


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brian,

John Deere lists the following JD tractors for model 47, 48, & 49 backhoes: Models 4200-4700, 5105, 5205, 5200-5500, 5210-5510. 

You can probably cobble the backhoe to fit your tractor, but the older model tractors don't have the hydraulic gpm capability, and you can only operate one function at a time, which would be disappointing (slow).


----------



## lawndog70 (May 29, 2016)

Thank you Big T for the information, I appreciate it ! I am new to this forum, it is pretty interesting ! Have a great day !
Brian


----------

